# Crust and big nipple



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

So a some time ago (2 days) I notised that 1 of Luna's nipples was crusty, and bigger than the other ones. I have no idea why it is like that. She had 1 heat, and after that ine she was spayed (heat at age 1 year and 3 months, spayed at age 1 year and 6 months, now she is 1 year and 7 months)
I finally got her to settle down enough to take some pictures.

The nipple: 
















Tge other normal nipples:









And the odd nipple compared to the normal ones:









Hope any of you know what it is.

Oh, and about a week ago she was at the groomers... is it possible she got nicked by the trimer (she had mats on that spot)?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would make an appointment with your vet to check if she has an infection.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd get her an appointment with the vet.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Vet


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, vet.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just checking in to see how Luna is today.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

It is the same. I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow.

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Vet says it was probally the groomer and we should put some cream on it. If it is not better in a week we should take her back.

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

That looks way more internal than external to me. What tests did the vet do to determine it was "probably the groomer"? Any time a vet says probably, I feel wary. They should have been able to perform enough tests to tell you, yes, it is for sure just an external injury. A clipper nick should not result in something like that unless the cut ended up getting infected. I'm not sure whatvourbither forum friends say, but I would get a second opinion or push the vet to run some tests.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

It is much smaller now, and it isn't crusty. I only put the cream on once so far (bepanthon). I tried to take a new picture, but she didn't stay still. I will try to take one when she is tired.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would get another opinion... The vet should be able to tell you exactly what is causing the problem. Waiting one week is much too long if something is going on. I would call the groomer and ask if Luna was nicked. Just thinking if it was a nick there would be a scab and not crusting.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

In case anyone was wondering, it cleared up quickly and there is no sign of anything ever being there.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Very glad Luna is better.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Maistjarna said:


> In case anyone was wondering, it cleared up quickly and there is no sign of anything ever being there.


Whew!!!! That's great news.


----------

